# Dog doesn't use doggy beds anymore



## joay11 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,

First post, very informative forum.

I have a question: Several years ago we bought a nice doggie bed from LL Bean. Sammi (basset hound/Lab. mix) used this bed for years, hardly ever sleeping anywhere else, so we bought one for upstairs and another for the porch, she used them all. All of a sudden over the last several months she won't sleep on any of them, she'd rather sleep on the rug next to them. She's 10/Y.O. now.

We've been machine washing the covers all along without any issues. There are no other animals in the house and no other animals have been on those beds. I'm confused.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Could she maybe have trouble getting into them? I don't know how high they are off of the ground, but maybe it is easier for her to lay on the floor or more comfortable.


----------



## joay11 (Apr 4, 2011)

jess4525 said:


> Could she maybe have trouble getting into them? I don't know how high they are off of the ground, but maybe it is easier for her to lay on the floor or more comfortable.


This could be a possibilty, she has the Basset length legs. So she would have "swing" her hind leg to get up onto the pillow, although she routinely jumps up onto the couch, so I'm not sure if that's it.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Falcor prefers to sleep on the floor 80% of the time. In fact, thats where he's laying right now. About 5 feet away from his very nice, very large, bed. 

Maybe the rug is cooler or something?


----------



## lofgren (Sep 25, 2010)

If she is otherwise walking funny, it could definitely be hip problems. Our cocker stopped sleeping in several of his favorite places when he could no longer get into them easily.

If they are the type of bed that is circular with a depression in the middle, it could also be that it is hurting her back to lie in them because of the curvature it imposes.

Either way I wouldn't worry about it unless you see other signs that she is having trouble moving or climbing. (Well, I WOULD worry about it, but then my wife would tell me I'm overreacting as usual to any sign that our dog is in distress, and she would probably be right.)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder if she needs the support; are the beds squishy or are they firm? Older joints might be more sensitive now.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I second the support guess, or she could just be completely uninterested in them. My boyfriend's late mother bought us the nicest dog bed I've ever seen (hell, I'd sleep in it) for our Elkhound and he has zero interest in it, along with our other dog beds. He likes to move about from room to room when he sleeps and the floor is cooler. 

I also request pictures of your dog.  I have a Lab mix that looks like a Beagle or Basset gone awry.


----------

